# Scan anxiety



## Lucy1973

Hi, I just wondered if a lot of girls feel like this? 

I had a bad scan experience in June, where I found at a 7 week scan that there was an empty sac about a 5 week size. 

Since then just the thought of going into a scanning room makes me so anxious I feel on the verge of a nervous breakdown! :wacko:

I had a scan last week at 8 plus 4, and saw a heartbeat and saw the baby moving quite a bit.....that's got to be a good sign? Before they even did the scan I suddenly burst into tears and kinds went to pieces. Now I am worried that in a few weeks at the 12 week scan there might be no heartbeat. I wish there was some way to chill out and go with the flow but now pregnancy=extreme anxiety for me, particularly scans....:shrug:

Anyone got any advice how they coped? I know it's statistically 97% that now everything will be fine, but even that is not enough to comfort me. 
When do you girls feel you will be able to relax a bit in your pregnancies? 
:hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Any girls on here in 2nd or 3rd tri with some hopeful stories?


----------



## hb1

My heart has been in my mouth at every scan - my oh also feels freaked out at every scan after what happened in our first pregnancy.

For me it comes in waves - half the time I'm happy and excited and rubbing my bump and the other half I'm imagining the worst. It felt longer getting to the 12 week mark but really has gone a lot faster - I can't believe that there is only 3 mths left now!!! 

You'll get through tho :hugs:

hx


----------



## Lucy1973

Thank you, glad your little baby is doing fine now...:hugs:

Thanks for reply :hugs::hugs: I am trying to take one day at a time, feeling really sick is a bit reassuring too. 

Can't wait to hear about your baby arriving! :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I know the feeling all to well hun, its not easy. My first scan during this pregnancy i was in tears from the mintue i got to th hospital till after we got out, and have cried going for every scan so far....its natural. 

I got moved forward to 14 weeks today by scan, and i feel better now im past the stage i lost max at :), for me it hasnt been any easier up until now, but im hoping from now on it will get easier. Good luck with future scans :kiss: x

There isnt really any tips or anything except try not to think about it, the one thing i always done was just ask the scan person to tell me first thing straight away if things were ok or not, not to sit looking for ages x


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks m2a, Yes, the girl last week told me straight away, and trying not to think about it is a good idea, any distraction is welcome! :flower:

Glad you have got to the much safer point in your pregnancy, it must be great to get moved forward! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## LucyJ

I could do with the same advise, I suffered a mmc march of this year got told at our 12 week scan that our little one had died at 10 weeks. I'm now pregnant again and have a scan next week I should be 8 weeks but obviously I know that could changed I'm so scared about it. 

The only thing I can say is try and keep busy in the build up to the scan so you dont have time to think about it, we're away this weekend so have been busy and dont get back home till late monday and our scan is on the tues. A plus side is this scan is in a different place to our last one so I wont have the memories of sitting in the same waiting room just the memory of the scan but I know our 12 week will be at the same place we went in march I just know I will be a mess but my hubby is great such a support.

Take it one day at a time and try not to worry is all I can say (I know easier said than done) and make sure you have plenty of support.

Good luck with everything :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Lucy, hope your scan goes well next week. :hugs:


----------



## Peril

I have had bad experiences at 9week, 12week and 16week scans! I am petrified when i go. Though all the staff in the department now know me well, talk to me before hand and try and set me at ease, though they know it doesn't reassure me! They just get me in asap and always give me a running commentary. I hardly speak before hand as i am terrified, and they are so good with me. The first time i went there with my last pregnancy they asked if i didn't speak much english as i was so quiet! lol

I am now 17w 3d and had a scan last monday, all looks well this time, bloods are all normal too. So i am getting hopeful this time, however, i still get extremely anxious as scans approach! I don't think i will ever relax and enjoy this experience to the fullest! 

best wishes and :hugs: Good luck


----------



## Lucy1973

Glad everything is looking good this time Peril. :hugs: Hope everything continues to go well for you and baby this time round. :flower:


----------



## Chilli

Thanks for this thread - I'm dreading any scans and am almost consdiering not having any, just thinking about it makes me want to run to the loo and be sick! Hope none of us have to face any more bad news at scans


----------



## momto4girls

I had my loss at 14weeks. The first few scans I've had done, I've been panicked. But it was bearable. Whats got me is the Doppler. I had an appointment on Friday (at almost 13 weeks) and when my doctor broke out the Doppler, I started getting that "what if" feeling, only to have it immediately soothed by the strong sound of my baby's heart beating. I'm hoping that once I pass 14wks2day (which will be next Wednesday) that I'll be able to relax a tad bit...


----------



## littleblonde

I had a bad scan with my 1st pregnancy that ended in a loss. With my second pregnancy i had bleeding in the 1st trimester and was a nervous wreck in all my scans. Then had varouls small problems and continued to be nervous. In later pregnancy i could feel my girl move and still dreaded the scan just incase. Its such a shame really that the innocents and excitment of pregnaqncy is taken away from us. What i tried to remember was that the outcome of the scan was out of my control and it was a miracle (i was told i couldnt conceive) i was evcen pregnant. I tried to think happy thoughts. In the end all was ok for me. Good luck to you all in your pregnancys. I wish i could say it got easier but i think my eyes where open with everything that could go wrong


----------



## Lucy1973

Its good to know we are not alone....but a shame we can't ever get back the innocence.....hope all of us never have a bad scan again! Hope everyone has a good healthy pregnancy this time. :hugs:


----------



## Lucia

I am feeling anxious as well. Each time I have went to a scan, I have been given bad news - missed miscarriages. I have yet to have a positive experience. I was supposed to have one last week but I just couldn't do it. I was worried that they wouldn't see anything and then make me wait two weeks to come back in and check again (like they did with my last loss). I am now booked to go this Thursday. I will be almost 8 weeks. SO scared.


----------



## Lucy1973

Lucia, I am sorry for your bad scan experiences. 

I had my first ever successful scan last week, and I am sure you will this week. I hope it's completely amazing and you get to see your baby. I waited until 8 weeks too, cancelling a 7 week scan, I am glad I did, it's not too long until the 12 week scan then. 

Good luck, hope everything is great news for you. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## ornahayes

I feel this way too. My doc has got me an urgent scan which arrived today for the 4th Nov. I know they won't be able to tell a huge amount before this but it doesn't feel urgent enough to me. And at the same time I think do I really want the urgent scan - que sera sera. Totally mixed emotions. 

FX we're all worrying about nothing and our little beans are having a giggle at our over anxious expense! lol


----------



## Lucy1973

The waiting is tough, I really hope you get a good scan orna! And yes, hope we are all worrying unnecessarily. :hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

i've got a scan comming up soon. i find out on friday when, i'm so nervous cause the last scan i had was just to confirm my loss. i dont know if i can face more bad news at a scan


----------



## Rowan75

so glad for this post = weve got an early scan on 25th oct and I had so many scans last time - it did get to the point where i said tio Dh one day I dont want to go and see the poor poorly poppet again but of couse I did and had about 6 more scans after that. So I think its going to be a bit nerve wracking! We are moving house the next day tho so that should occupy us until the scan! 

Fingers crossed for eberyone for good scan experiences 

x


----------



## 40yearoldmum

Peril
Thinking so many good thoughts for you, your signature made me weep.


----------



## stardust22

I just burst in to tears reading this! I can see that so many of us feel the same after a bad scan experience and I was starting to think I was alone and was just being over the top. I had a mmc in Jan and found out baby died at 10+6. I was devastated and yesterday I went for an early scan. i was shaking and crying and there was a heartbeat. I now am over analyzing the fact it measured 6 weeks and I should be 7+5 as I know from using a monitor and that I only had sex that week. 12 days out is far too much and I keep thinking that is wont grow and when I have a scan in 2 weeks it will have died.

I am a complete mess and should be happy seeing the heartbeat.

I want the innocense back from the very first scan i ever had and how happy it was! never again :cry:


----------



## Lucy1973

Stardust :hugs::hugs::hugs:

If it's any consolation, my sister had the same experience, and by the 12 week scan, the baby had caught up....:hugs:

It's not fair we have to be so stressed over this! Hope in 2 weeks, your little one has caught up and is looking good. :hugs:


----------



## stardust22

oh thanks Lucy. sorry didnt mean to rant on your thread LOL. its just such and emotional time and every little thing is something to worry about.

I heard (a friend of a friend) who had cried for 2 weeks since her 20 week scan. Not because baby has something wrong but because it is a girl and she wanted a boy!! OMG I was so angry. I just thought she must be a lucky woman to only have that to think about. What I would do to be in her position. 

Be nice to look back at this thread when we all have healthy little babies screaming our houses down! I will save this and pray I will be back typing away in 8 months time.
x


----------



## Lucy1973

Stardust, don't worry about it, rant away...we all need to...I guess I started this thread as I was so sick of feeling worried and stressed with every little thing in pregnancy especially scans, when it should be such a happy time of looking forward. :flower:

I can't believe you know of a girl that cried because she was having the wrong sex for her....girls like that will never appreciate how lucky they are, unless they too have a loss. :growlmad:

Yes I so hope that in 7/8 months time we can look back at this and feel knackered because our babies are keeping us up all the time. :hugs:


----------



## stardust22

its so lovely to have others to talk to about our fears and anxiety. Like you say these girls will never understand unless they experience a loss. Its something I now will never take for granted. I will feel eternily blessed to give birth to a healthy baby. its all I want and I wont stop until I get there. I might be a nervous wreck on meds but will get there lol
x


----------



## Susanah

Hello all
I am struggling also with scans. 
In my last pregnancy it was the scan that told me my baby had died at 23 weeks.
I have this moment crystallised in my brain for eternity.
I can still see my obstetricians face so clearly, as this said the news I was dreading.
My DH also saw the screen before I, and then I looked and saw my baby there but with no heartbeat.
I am now 16+4 and find scans extremely difficult. 
My first one at 6 weeks was exactly 6 months to the day after I lost Thomas, and was in the same scan room with the same team.
I was shaking so much and nearly vomited in the scan room.
Id like to say that it has got easier with time, but so far it hasn't. 
My scan today was very difficult for me, although happily my little baby seems to be ok so far. I am scared to look at both my obstetrician and the screen. I can't sleep the night before and am usually a fragile wreck the day before and not very nice to live with. 

I dont know how to handle it, nor do I have any advice. But I certainly sympathise enormously with the shared anxieties.
Perhaps it will be easier once I am past 23 weeks. Hope I get that far and hope that this is the case. 

Susanah


----------



## Rowan75

after so much sadness and fear for so many ladies I hope so much that we all have better luck this time and that we all have healthy and happy little ones 

big hugs for everyone 

x


----------

